# Sleepy Hole Park 4/16/2016



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Went out around 3:30 this afternoon and fished for a couple hours. There were about six people fishing but they left soon there after since they hadn't caught anything. It was sunny and blue skies which didn't seem fishy. There was a strong NE wind which I was hoping would push in the fish. Unfortunately that didn't happen. Using mullet I eked out one blue cat. The crabs are out in full force stealing bait.


----------



## OrangeCap (Sep 26, 2014)

Thanks for the report Phil. If you want cats, come on over to the peninsula.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

OrangeCap,

The cat bite has really slowed down over at Sleepy Hole Park...the last few times I've gone out there I've only managed one cat per outing. Some small skinny croakers are showing up...nothing to write home about. The water is still cold. I'd appreciate some brackish peninsula spots for cats...you may PM if you want.


----------



## OrangeCap (Sep 26, 2014)

PM sent.

Yeah I saw a guy have a half a bucket full of croaker on Sunday. They should be hot and heavy in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

Put my yak in at Bennett creek after checking out sleepy hole park today, caught about 10 croaker all in 8 to 10 inches! Nothing to rave about but glad to see them back!


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Croaker D,
Saw a few small perch and croakers caught at Bennett's Creek Park over the weekend....nothing of any size and not many. Caught more small croakers (but not consistently) at Sleepy Hole Park just because it's more wide open. Hopefully the croaker bite gets better as the waters warm up...the water was still cold last weekend.


----------



## WalkingFumble (Apr 24, 2012)

I was at the Lone Star Lakes the day before fishing Crane Lake. 4 croaker, 3 catfish, 3 eel, 1 stripper. The cats are still close by. Group there before me left with 8-9 good sized ones. My total so far there this year is 5.


----------

